# Ski Sundown - 3/27/09



## Greg (Mar 21, 2009)

Kinda far out, but right now the weather looks good, (Partly sunny, with a high near 59). Looks like some cold nights coming up during the week which should preserve the snow. I'm taking the vacation days I allotted for March powder to ski the last of the Gunny bumps. Who else is down?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 21, 2009)

sure y not


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm in since I am off this week and plan on being back from skiing in VT on Thursday.


----------



## Greg (Mar 23, 2009)

Weather looks good for the reopening on Friday. Also gonna be cold most nights this week which should preserve the snow, especially without any skier or groomer traffic. Anyone else interested in skiing the lines back in on Friday?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 23, 2009)

its a possibility


----------



## mondeo (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll be stopping in on my way to WNY for a few runs.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2009)

Still planning on this. Anyone else down? I might get there late morning since it looks like it might be a bit rainy Thursday night which means instant soft bumps. Sweet! Hope the kickers are still up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Still planning on this. Anyone else down? I might get there late morning since it looks like it might be a bit rainy Thursday night which means instant soft bumps. Sweet! Hope the kickers are still up.



i'm 100% in.  i took the day off of work.  i need to leave by 3 pm so and early start is best for me.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

> Friday: Partly sunny, with a high near 56. North wind around 7 mph.



Gonna be soft right from the start. I hope to do a long session.


----------



## reefer (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm only chiming in because I love your thinking...... will not freeze Thursday night..... soft from the get-go..........should be a great ski day.
I have a planned vacation day Friday. If the weather report sticks I'll be skiing, but at Mt. Snow. There is some sweet stuff on the North Face just waiting to be softened up for Friday!
Hope the weather holds up, the showers are minimal, and they're out of VT by 9:00..............
Have fun, maybe you should re-consider getting out of Connecticut Friday..............
Oh, and great job on the bump thing Saturday everyone. Sundown looks like it was a rockin'!


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> I hope to do a long session.



+1

I am hoping to be there by 10:30 at the latest.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

reefer said:


> Have fun, maybe you should re-consider getting out of Connecticut Friday..............



This weekend might be it for Sundown. I hope they make it to April though. Anyway, I'll head north after the place closes for good. I didn't ski north anywhere near as often as usual this year and I don't feel cheated in the least. I'm guessing Sundown had better bumps than a lot of places most of March.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> This weekend might be it for Sundown. I hope they make it to April though.



my son was looking forward to trying the pond skimming @ sundown this year. have  you heard any rumors of them moving it up a week if the long range forecast doesn't look good?


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> +1
> 
> I am hoping to be there by 10:30 at the latest.



Gonna aim for 9 or 10 am start and ski till 3:30. That should be enough. :razz:


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Gonna aim for 9 or 10 am start and ski till 3:30. That should be enough. :razz:



Cool if I don't have to drop the little guy off I can make it by 10.  If I do, 10:30 is my start time.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Cool if I don't have to drop the little guy off I can make it by 10.  If I do, 10:30 is my start time.



Whatever dude. You know where to find me.


----------



## Madroch (Mar 25, 2009)

May need to sneak out for an hour or two... while the kids are in school...unlikely but the season wanes.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey,
I can come out and play at 1pm


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Hey,
> I can come out and play at 1pm



Sure! I think Tim is wearing his pink pants too...


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

Doh!



Chris Sullivan said:


> Friday is out. 3/4 of an inch of rain Thurday thru Friday morning. Not enough time to repair the damage.
> Shooting for Saturday.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Doh!



I was just coming to post the same thing.  Bummer!  I was hoping to skip out of work a bit early to get some afternoon turns in.


----------



## downhill04 (Mar 25, 2009)

Greg said:


> Doh!



You going to be there Saturday now that friday is a no go?


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2009)

downhill04 said:


> You going to be there Saturday now that friday is a no go?



Nah. Maybe Sunday. Thinking about Hunter for Friday.


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 25, 2009)

Damn.....and I wanted to see Tim in those pink pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2009)

MogulQueen said:


> Damn.....and I wanted to see Tim in those pink pants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



We know tim likes to mimick other people, buying gregs skis and such but pink pants?  thats gonna be tough for him to pull off.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 25, 2009)

2knees said:


> We know tim likes to mimick other people, buying gregs skis and such but pink pants?  thats gonna be tough for him to pull off.



I heard they were pink wind pants, that way he can kill (or mimic) two birds with one stone.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 25, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I heard they were pink wind pants, that way he can kill (or mimic) two birds with one stone.



Did Randi tell you that? the pink wind pants were supposed to be a surprise!

I am still looking for some Twisters and trying to convince Randi to let me grow a beard


----------



## 2knees (Mar 27, 2009)

i wonder what they're thinking.  lots of rain forecast for sunday.  Chris, you want to give us your thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2009)

I hope they can open.  I need one more day there!


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 27, 2009)

2knees said:


> i wonder what they're thinking.  lots of rain forecast for sunday.  Chris, you want to give us your thoughts?



from the sundown site... looks like you better ski tomorrow if you want to ski local.



> Today at Ski Sundown
> 
> THE LAST HURRAH!...probably...WE'LL BE OPEN SATURDAY, MARCH 28 FROM 8AM TO 5PM. 2 hour, 4 hour & 8 hour tickets available. Last chance to use those 08/09 Lift Ticket Vouchers!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 27, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> from the sundown site... looks like you better ski tomorrow if you want to ski local.



CRAP! :angry:


----------

